
Ask HN: What skills should teens/young people focus on during the lockdown? - gamechangr
I have two kids soon to graduate High School, just thinking how to use their time creatively
======
ehacke
I'm always tempted to push people into programming. Mostly because I wish I
had learned it in high school instead self-teaching in my mid-20's.

But really, at their age it's mostly just important that they try to make
something. Doesn't really matter what it is, or if it's successful. Just pick
an idea and fool around with it for awhile. They need to figure out what they
like and what they don't.

------
cac1
Writing: 1) Research papers on topics researchable on the web, and 2) Short
stores. Here's an exercise. Submerse yourself in the writing of a favorite
author for a week, then rewrite a story by someone else in the style of the
favorite author. Repeat for 3 different authors and without trying you will
have developed a style of your own based on what you like.

------
sova
Striking a balance between consuming and producing. Creative endeavors are
lifelong skills that add ease and finesse to other domains of life. Get them
thinking about how to make stuff.

